# How safely upgrade python and libraries from 2.6.5 to 2.7.xx?



## sergun (Jan 11, 2012)

Is it safe in general now to do that now?
I found the instruction: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=1390
Can I use it?


----------



## kpa (Jan 11, 2012)

Read the 20110304 entry in /usr/ports/UPDATING.


----------

